# Correct procedure when making employee redundant?



## Lightmyfire (10 Jul 2008)

Would appreciate advice please.
Am in position where I have to let an employee go - employee has two years service - is paid weekly. Reason - business downturn.

Can I let the employee go - with 2 weeks notice or do I need to make them redundant.


----------



## Dachshund (10 Jul 2008)

If your employee has been working for you for two years, he is entitled to statutory redundancy.

More information about [broken link removed] is available on the NERA website.


----------



## aoc (10 Jul 2008)

try department of enterprise trade and employment website, they have great information and have an on-line redundancy calculator. If the employee has worked for you for more than 2 years yes you have to make them redundant.... but on the other hand if they are only a few weeks off being made redundant, could it be looked at that you have let them go now so you don't have to pay redundancy???? possible unfair dismissal.

I would suggest agreeing with the person to split the notice period etc, then you would be in a safer position....


----------



## Lightmyfire (10 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the help. Have got good info from the site and rang the dept.  Want to do things by the book.  I was unsure about whether we should ay the notice as well as the redundancy - answer is we should.


----------



## Calebs Dad (10 Jul 2008)

From what you say this is a redundancy situation and yes the employee is entitled to statutory notice or notice period as defined in the contract of employment, plus and other monies owed


----------

